# What to do with a 96 Super V4000 DH ?



## autobon7 (Aug 29, 2008)

It was suggested by a friend that I look over here for ideas. My intention, turn this monster into a multi use trail machine. All Super V's climb like mad and the frame is super strong without being too heavy. Problem is the front chainring is 48T and no room for a derailer. I cannot drop lower than 44T or the chain will "ride" on top of the swingarm. Only other option is to get a Jekyll swingarm and have a little machining done to make it fit. Weighing all options but not giving up on this great bike. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I am thinking that 48 tooth with any internal hub is going to be "ouch" on anything remotely steep. But damn you could get up a head of steam downhill.

Dean


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

You should research on the Cannondale forum .
Folks has fitted Prophet swingarms to their SuperV to give them new life.
An idea....


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

You can run an Alfine with a 23 in the back, 44x23 gives an 80inch high gear, 26inch low gear (assuming 26 tires).


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Alfine cogs are easily available to 24t, while 25t are hard to find. That gives you ~2:1, which is a good all purpose range, but you may not like it if you are a the granny gear user.

Rohloff cogs go to 21t, which gives you a 2.29 ratio (which is below the recommended limit of 2.4, but many people use it down there), and will give you a very low granny gear, but that's a lot of coin.


----------



## autobon7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Prophet swingarm swap is about the same as Jekyll. Besides the swingarm I would need a new shock, front derailler, new chainring/s + pay a shop to machine the 2 pieces as it is not a bolt on situation. The Super V 4000 DH is diff than the other Super V's. Used parts alone would be in the ballpark of $400. 
I don't like the idea of machining because one small mistake and my frame is a paperweight. I do have 26" tires.
I am totally new here so a lot of what I read is going over my head. I did read many posts until wee hours in the morn last night though.
I am not much of a "wrench" so I am at the LBS mercy. What is a typical $ amount for a conversion? I see that the Rohloff's are somewhat like twice as much.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

I run a Rohloff with a 44-15 on my cannondale and the gearing is perfect. I still very rarely use 1st, even on long steep climbs.

Go for a 48-16 and you'll be fine, but only on a Rohloff that is. Alfine's need a lower primary drive ratio.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

I run a Rohloff with a 44-15 on my cannondale and the gearing is perfect. I still very rarely use 1st, even on long steep climbs.

Go for a 48-16 and you'll be fine, but only on a Rohloff that is. Alfine's need a lower primary drive ratio.


----------



## billysan (Oct 11, 2008)

Sh*t, what happened there?! I only hit send once!!!!

Sorry guys. Mods feel free to clean this up!!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

you could just donate it to me


----------



## autobon7 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey, I remember you from the Cdale forum. I have to to tell you no, but you are very persistant.


----------

